# Zipp sticker removal: How easy is it?



## Old_school_nik (May 21, 2002)

Hi, 

Has anyone tried to remove all the stickers from a pair of Zipp 404's? If yes, how easy was it? Did you have to use alcohol or anything? Any advice would be appreciated!

Thanks!

Nik


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Didn't use anything but a beltsander, 1/2" drill, some 4X4 gauze pads and lighter fluid.

Seriously, 5 minutes maybe to peel them off with fingernails then thumb and pointer...Stealth rules!


----------



## heliskyr (Feb 21, 2005)

2nd that- no problem to use the fingernails. Start at the point of the Z- very easy to pull off. Didn't have any probs with residual glue, but if I did some goof off or acetone would easily do the trick.

The above only applies if you actually have stickers and not the screened on logos that were on some of the earlier dimpled 404's- you'd recognize them from the yellowish tone they've most likely taken on.


----------



## tone12 (Feb 4, 2007)

Use a hair dryer to warm the glue. Doesn't take long and the sticker should peel off quite easily.


----------



## Lab Worker (May 31, 2004)

The older 404's (still dimpled) had the decals under the clear coat and they could not be (easily) removed. The upside was better aerodynamcs, the downside was they decals would 'yellow' as the resin came into contact with UV light.

The newer ones are stuck ontop. Just pick at a corner with your fingernail and hey-presto.

Careful with the heat gun ;-)


----------



## clgtide1 (Jul 24, 2002)

My 303's destickered themselves. One day I noticed that a couple had started to curl a tiny bit. Tried to simply press the curling end back on the rim. Next day more curling. Five minutes later I had pulled them all off in anger. I think I like the stealth look. I will probally get less for them when I decide to finally retire them...?


----------



## heliskyr (Feb 21, 2005)

You can always buy new stickers, though they're not cheap esp. if you buy them from Zipp- about $30 per wheel, though you can get the latest logo to update the look of your wheels if they're older.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

why would some one want to replace Zipp decals. i thought they're cool specially when they're spinning ( read: bling bling ) other riders notice you got the " goods ". heheh part of me was thinking replacing Zipp decals with " lightweight " decals and people ( those untrained eyes ) will think i got $ 5K wheelset.


----------



## heliskyr (Feb 21, 2005)

z ken said:


> why would some one want to replace Zipp decals. i thought they're cool specially when they're spinning ( read: bling bling ) other riders notice you got the " goods ". heheh part of me was thinking replacing Zipp decals with " lightweight " decals and people ( those untrained eyes ) will think i got $ 5K wheelset.


With the LW's, they actually stencil the logo on them with spraypaint! But that would be an easy one to do. The hubs and spokes would be wrong, though...


----------

